# Texas table



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

The Shinner Texas table is almost complete. I guess you could say its been in the works for 40 years. 48" from El Paso to Beaumont, all Texas beer with the exception of the boarder which is all beer from Mexico. Bottle caps and collectibles from my childhood , arrow heads, you name it. Highlights-- a token from the chicken ranch, an 1872 sharps rimfire .45 I found in the Brazos River bottom in Schackelford ct,Ct., Alligator teeth, hog tusk, A silver coin given to me by Leonel Garza many years ago when he was working on the first Big Rack book,one of my minature Bowie knives I made 15 years ago , a 150 year Texas Ranger coin, life time Texas bighorn, and Dallas safari life time membership pins and many other cool little items. Everything is incased in the 2 part bar topping.


----------



## Cowboy1uhB (Nov 19, 2008)

*That is a thing of beauty!*

Very nice work!


----------



## PalmsUp (Aug 1, 2005)

Nice work! Started drinkin when you waz 5 Huh?


----------



## Viking48 (Jan 24, 2006)

Really cool - lots of memories there.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

Man...that represents a LOT of hangovers !!!!! :biggrin:

(just kidding, MM...that sucker would brang a fortune at a Folk Art Auction)


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

Thanks, It was alot of fun making and preping for the making, now I have to start collecting caps again. These were taken before the last pour, it is totally covered in the bar topping now. I just need to finish the base and start enjoying a few cold ones around it.


----------



## Tortuga (May 21, 2004)

One question, MM... In the final product...did you cover it with glass or is it 'floated' in polyurethane or something along that line ??


----------



## metal man (Mar 30, 2006)

It is total incased in the 2 psrt bar topping,( envirotex) very hard after total curring and crystal clear.


----------



## Flat Fish (Jun 18, 2005)

I sure like that table. Very nice work!


----------



## Bobby (May 21, 2004)

metal man said:


> It is total incased in the 2 psrt bar topping,( envirotex) very hard after total curring and crystal clear.


And it don't stink when curing.


----------



## State_Vet (Oct 10, 2006)

very nice work!


----------



## fish and grin (Jun 15, 2008)

that is impressive, looks good


----------



## panch0 (Nov 4, 2009)

That is just awesome work!


----------

